# Baby or adult guinea-pig?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 2 female guinea-pigs, Marmalade and Edie. They are both 2 years old and have lived together since February 2010. Marmalade is the more dominant of the two. I'd like to get another guinea-pig and I'm not sure whether a baby or adult is best? I know babys are often easier to add to the group because dominance is sorted out quickly normally, but I'd quite like to get an adult guinea-pig. Does it really matter whether I get a baby or adult?


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

personally iv never had any trouble introducing female guineas to each other, what ever the age. iv got a group of 9 and 2 groups of 3 sows. all of which have lived together at some point! they also go out in a massive run together. 

as long as you do it on neutral territory, a good tip is too sprinkle the guineas in baby powder so they all smell the same 

good luck.


----------



## annieannb (Feb 13, 2011)

Same as above, I've got a group of 8, they were 2 groups of 6 (5 girls + 1 boy) but as the numbers have gone down over the years and when the last boy died I put them together. 

Don't normally have a problem introducing new females old or young. Sometimes I introduce them in the run in the garden first so it's no ones territory.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Girls are really easy to add more piggies to, so it really doesn't matter! Its the boys you have problems with as they get all high and mighty!


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you  I'm hopefully getting a 9 month old girl next week


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

Not all girls are easy.. Mine are little madems


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mine wouldnt take to another female, she was prev a breeders and was redundant and given to a pet shop . She was a year old , in the end we got her a male he was around the same age also from a bad upbringing.. he was neutered before added we introduced them in the bath tub no other smells of piggies in there. just remember the plug,,,haha . i will say if they are being a bit difficult a trick used by some breeders is a very tiny amount of vicks vapour rub on there rumps and noses till they are use to each other . by the time there settled and there own scent comes back there generally already settled. good luck.


----------

